# My class was hating on the 'socially awkward girl'



## A Nowhere Man (Dec 18, 2012)

.


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

I don't think you are overreacting. People can be so deliberately cruel sometimes. Their attitude is: "She's not like us so we can dehumanize her and not even treat her with basic human decency." You don't have to like everyone you meet, but to just freeze someone out like that makes me sick.


----------



## Kanova (Dec 17, 2012)

Sounds like a fantastic opportunity to make a new friend, perhaps more, AND make her happy.


----------



## Imspartacus (Sep 29, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> Am I being silly over this thing?


No, you're being human.


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

lostinlife said:


> I don't think you are overreacting. People can be so deliberately cruel sometimes. Their attitude is: "She's not like us so we can dehumanize her and not even treat her with basic human decency." You don't have to like everyone you meet, but to just freeze someone out like that makes me sick.


Perhaps the worst part is, I don't believe it's a conscious, deliberate thing...which is why this sort of thing is prevalent and hard for society to get rid of. It's ignorance.

Simply, a lot of human beings lack empathy, especially in a group setting...that pack mentality where everyone has to figure out their place in the group, and do whatever they can to stay there, or move up.

We are sick animals. Most of us.


----------



## chiron (May 14, 2013)

Sin said:


> befriend her be awkward together





Kanova said:


> Sounds like a fantastic opportunity to make a new friend, perhaps more, AND make her happy.


 I think you should at least try to talk with this classmate.


----------



## munir (Jun 1, 2012)

We need people like her. We need people like her so we can point our f*ckin fingers and say, 'That's the weirdo.' So&#8230; what does it make us? Normal? We're not normal. We just know how to hide, how to lie. She doesn't have that problem. She, always tells the truth. Even when she lies


----------



## Lish3rs (May 5, 2013)

Kids are mean. That's just the way they are. Most grow up a little as the hormones level out.


----------



## vanishingpt (Mar 9, 2012)

Aww poor girl  I hate it when other students are bullies. Maybe you can try befriending her.


----------



## John316C (May 1, 2011)

be her friend. all those people are immature. in a few years they will change, why wait - befriend her now - this is an opportunity to develop


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

A Nowhere Man said:


> In my counseling/speech class, there's this girl who's kind of quirky. She'd be overly excited and butt in while the teacher's talking about stuff. And today, I just saw a lot of people hating on her and I felt bad for her as I can relate to being socially awkward.
> 
> I heard a lot of guys saying, "Dumb *** *****" and stuff. I saw her say hi to a group of girls and they just scoffed and ignored her. I also talked to some girl after class and said, "I feel bad for [the socially awkward girl]." She just said, "I don't. She's annoying. Besides, she's probably used to it so I don't feel bad, haha."
> 
> Am I being silly over this thing?


No, you aren't
You said you can relate to her so you know much more than these sheep about how she is feeling. 
Anyways it's probably partly the classmates problem that she is annoying and not completely the Socially Awkward girls fault.


----------



## retepe94 (Aug 15, 2012)

munir said:


> *We need people like her.* We need people like her so we can point our f*ckin fingers and say, 'That's the weirdo.' So&#8230; what does it make us? Normal? We're not normal. We just know how to hide, how to lie. She doesn't have that problem. She, always tells the truth. Even when she lies


Exactly today I was at the library and these girls kept on talking about someone who is weird, they seem like the *****y type of girls. And it seems like they have really bad associations with the word weird that they seem insecure and scared of being called the weird one their selves.


----------



## O Range (Feb 11, 2013)

Being concerned isn't silly.


----------



## That random dude (Dec 21, 2012)

You should talk to her(that's if you're brave enough), it won't do your reputation any good BUT it will probably make that awkward girl feel really happy and better bout herself.


----------



## PainisLove (Nov 28, 2009)

ya show that girl respect for her thoughts, feelings, wants, and needs get to know her dude shes prolly cool as **** but just ran into some narcissistic douche bags who have this false sense power in the world


----------



## lostinlife (Jun 2, 2010)

Poor girl.  I hope her other classes aren't filled with these kinds of jerks.


----------



## changeme77 (Feb 22, 2013)

Imspartacus said:


> No, you're being human.


+1


----------



## Ki99 (Oct 12, 2012)

People really suck sometimes... Poor girl :/.


----------



## TheTraveler (Jan 31, 2013)

You should totally stand up for her and people like her. It worked really well in my high school.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

A Nowhere Man said:


> In my counseling/speech class, there's this girl who's kind of quirky. She'd be overly excited and butt in while the teacher's talking about stuff. And today, I just saw a lot of people hating on her and I felt bad for her as I can relate to being socially awkward.
> 
> I heard a lot of guys saying, "Dumb *** *****" and stuff. I saw her say hi to a group of girls and they just scoffed and ignored her. I also talked to some girl after class and said, "I feel bad for [the socially awkward girl]." She just said, "I don't. She's annoying. Besides, she's probably used to it so I don't feel bad, haha."
> 
> Am I being silly over this thing?


Nope.



lostinlife said:


> I don't think you are overreacting. People can be so deliberately cruel sometimes. Their attitude is: "She's not like us so we can dehumanize her and not even treat her with basic human decency." You don't have to like everyone you meet, but to just freeze someone out like that makes me sick.


I would agree with this.
People have no manners. The girl was probably trying to say something. Even I have trouble with that!


----------



## vitaminu100 (Jul 18, 2011)

What college do you go to? Or...what area is it in? It sounds like the worst place ever for someone shy/lonerish.


----------



## ashish (May 21, 2013)

u know what its true that she might be used to it but it does not mean she deserves it...i mean most of us know the pain it brings when yr lonely all she might be needing is a patient ear help her if u can ...


----------



## Gizamalukeix (Sep 16, 2012)

Just be her friend and stick up for her.  People treating someone like that just because they're awkward or quiet is pathetic.


----------



## Joe (May 18, 2010)

Nah you are being alright about it, people are really mean . I would be pissed seeing something like that happen.


----------



## yes (Feb 27, 2008)

When nobody is looking, go dump an entire milkshake in one of the mean girl's bags.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

A Nowhere Man said:


> In my counseling/speech class, there's this girl who's kind of quirky. She'd be overly excited and butt in while the teacher's talking about stuff. And today, I just saw a lot of people hating on her and I felt bad for her as I can relate to being socially awkward.
> 
> I heard a lot of guys saying, "Dumb *** *****" and stuff. I saw her say hi to a group of girls and they just scoffed and ignored her. I also talked to some girl after class and said, "I feel bad for [the socially awkward girl]." She just said, "I don't. She's annoying. Besides, she's probably used to it so I don't feel bad, haha."
> 
> Am I being silly over this thing?


Is that all you did? I would have defended her more strongly and put down those people to their face for being mean to someone. Of course, that would mean you'd have to risk social scorn for doing so.


----------



## VanGogh (Jan 13, 2013)

munir said:


> We need people like her. We need people like her so we can point our f*ckin fingers and say, 'That's the weirdo.' So&#8230; what does it make us? Normal? We're not normal. We just know how to hide, how to lie. She doesn't have that problem. She, always tells the truth. Even when she lies


I see what you did there.


----------



## Pennywise (Aug 18, 2011)

It sounds like she's making an effort to talk to people, but is, umm... :idea _socially awkward_. So try approaching her and maybe you can be friends.


----------



## NeuronAssembly (May 24, 2013)

Yep, you should try to befriend her. You should also try to stand up for her, though that can obviously be difficult if you yourself aren't in a good social position. Also;


yes said:


> When nobody is looking, go dump an entire milkshake in one of the mean girl's bags.


Do this.


----------



## Bigmo (May 28, 2013)

Befriend her and make sure she not alone. Quiet people are seen as weird and a easy target for bullies. When you at school or work always be with a large group of friends so you don't stand out.


----------



## missalice0306 (Sep 21, 2012)

I heard a lot of guys saying, "Dumb *** *****" and stuff. I saw her say hi to a group of girls and they just scoffed and ignored her. I also talked to some girl after class and said, "I feel bad for [the socially awkward girl]." She just said, "*I don't. She's annoying. Besides, she's probably used to it so I don't feel bad, haha."*

That would've been your cue to slap that dumb a-s b-tch. Sorry, I know that you're generally not supposed to hit women, but there are some who sorely need it.


----------

